# Chalmers



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

its only been one summer league play, but i think Chalmers is the PG Wade has asked for. He can be a nice compliment for Wade. Very active on defense, capable shooter, athletic. Lets see how he performs in the next few games and how he transitions to the NBA game.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

It's still early, but I'm honestly shocked the Heat were able to grab him when they did.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

YES!
He had a great game really. Ran the floor, nicely. Worked the pick n roll with bease very effectively, mixing it up b/w getting to the hole and kick outs. Played extremely good defensively. had a bunch of steals, as well, as just being in Rose face most of the game. Coulda shot a little bit better. and IMO he needs to work on Finishing at the basket. (got swatted a few times)

he's off to a great start, and i'm excited for him and our squad!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Missed the game, woke up just after it finishd. ****ing timezone bull****.. :azdaja:

I saw a few plays on youtube though (thankyou Odenized), and seems like he was real active, and I saw him block Noah.. :biggrin:


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

The greatest thing about him might be that he's a underdog..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mario was very impressive, especially going up against some top flight PG competition there. Im not ready at annoint him the chosen one just yet, but his intangibles are great - he has the length, defensive aptitude and right parts to his game to be a very capable compliment to Wade...but lets wait to see how he goes the rest of the week and pre-season before pluggin him in at starting PG.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

I was actually surprised at how good he looked running the show. Passed the ball well and made good decisions. The defense is nothing new. If he can be strong with the ball and make good decisions, he will literally be the perfect point guard for us.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

MB30 said:


> Mario was very impressive, especially going up against some top flight PG competition there. Im not ready at annoint him the chosen one just yet, but his intangibles are great - he has the length, defensive aptitude and right parts to his game to be a very capable compliment to Wade...b*ut lets wait to see how he goes the rest of the week and pre-season before pluggin him in at starting PG*.


Honestly with all due respect to Quinn, and Banks, i dont see why we can't annoint him already lol. i know its just one game he can be awful the next 2 but he was playin against a fellow NBA starter (Rose)and played very well, its not like its inferior competition. if Banks/Quinn is his competition it aint that rediculous to me, to think that he will start.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I was really surprised by his passing. He seems to have very good court vision and ability to find the open man, particularly around the arc. I really think he can be the best PG paired with Wade so far.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

KingOfTheHeatians said:


> I was actually surprised at how good he looked running the show. Passed the ball well and made good decisions. The defense is nothing new. If he can be strong with the ball and make good decisions, he will literally be the perfect point guard for us.


Yeah, made great decisions on the pick and roll. He mixed everything up well with drvies, kick outs, and passes back to the big, which most of the time was Beasley. He and Beasley already have great chemistry. Great 1st game for him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If he can develop an on and off court chemistry with Wade - he'd almost be a shoe in for a starters job or 6th man role this season. He's already got it with Beasley after such a short time.

I cant wait to see what Wade can do with these new additions. He will help their games so much, even more so than vice-versa you'd think.


----------



## ThroughthePhog (Jul 8, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Z4lBbmJ0MP0


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Banks, Chalmers, Quinn and even Graves (j-will who?)will compete for the starting PG. I can see Chalmers being starter by the end of the season if he consistently does what he did today.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

IbizaXL said:


> Banks, Chalmers, Quinn and even Graves (j-will who?)will compete for the starting PG. I can see Chalmers being starter by the end of the season.


Why not just let him start the opener?

We all know that Banks clearly isn't a starter and the other two are garbage.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> Why not just let him start the opener?
> 
> We all know that Banks clearly isn't a starter and the other two are garbage.


yeah, but this coaching staff are disciples of Pat Riley. So Chalmers wont start from day 1 because he's a rookie. plus, alot remains to be seen from him.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i cant remember, but i think Wade didnt even start from day 1 in his rookie year.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

He really pissed me off when I watched him play against my school back during the college season. He gets up in the opposing PG's face and is constantly poking his hands through for the ball. I don't think that I've ever screamed at the refs during a game before but my throat was so sore after that game and he destroyed us. I never really considered him around the draft because I didn't follow any draft coverage and I had no idea that he had entered his name. I didn't even watch the draft but when I saw we had gotten Mario Chalmers you can't imagine how shocked I was. I never would have considered such a thing possible and I agree with Pfund and Riley who said they had him as the 12th best player in this draft class.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If he's a more talented Derek Fisher/Lindsay Hunter type - im happy. Sounds like hes a real 'in your face' type defender, which is nice at the point.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

He might be a better scorer then Hunter, atleast shooter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah it was more a more athletic Derek Fisher offensively, Lindsay Hunter defensively I was gettin at.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah he really makes his presence felt defensively. I think that'll make a big difference for this team.

One thing I didn't mention before is that I would've liked to see him pull up from mid-range a couple of times in the game. I understand he wanted to move the ball a lot and show his creative skills, but his mid-range/pull-up game has been questioned and that's one thing that's important for PGs in the NBA. We'll have to wait and see if he starts doing that throughout the week.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Jace said:


> Yeah he really makes his presence felt defensively. I think that'll make a big difference for this team.
> 
> One thing I didn't mention before is that I would've liked to see him pull up from mid-range a couple of times in the game. I understand he wanted to move the ball a lot and show his creative skills, but his mid-range/pull-up game has been questioned and *that's one thing that's important for PGs in the NBA*. We'll have to wait and see if he starts doing that throughout the week.


i would like to see that too. Although i disagree somewhat on its importance, i think a mid range game as PG is relative to how good of a 3 pt. shooter you are. For example if u aint got a 3 pt. shot, then teams are gonna Rajon Rondo you, so u have to step up at times and hit a mid ranger. When you got a 3 pt. shot, teams are either gonna play you real tight, or if you aren't a priority play off you. In which case you either drive and make a play, or try and knock down a three respectively. 

This doesn't go for star PGs, if you are a star you should have a mid range game, but for solid PGs in a system suiting there strong points, i dont think it is absolutley necessary. 

Although, i do hope Mario has that in his bag of tricks as well.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, I agree. I just like to see a PG be able to stick a J while probing when all the options are covered. There are doubts about his ability to do that, so I'm looking for that out of him. Thats one of the things I loved about JWill when he was on his game.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade said:


> He might be a better scorer then Hunter, atleast shooter.



Wasn't it Hunter that scored 50 in a game?

I hope we got an Gilbert Arenas on our hands.


----------



## 4putt (May 21, 2008)

adam said:


> He really pissed me off when I watched him play against my school back during the college season. He gets up in the opposing PG's face and is constantly poking his hands through for the ball. I don't think that I've ever screamed at the refs during a game before but my throat was so sore after that game and he destroyed us. I never really considered him around the draft because I didn't follow any draft coverage and I had no idea that he had entered his name. I didn't even watch the draft but when I saw we had gotten Mario Chalmers you can't imagine how shocked I was. I never would have considered such a thing possible and I agree with Pfund and Riley who said they had him as the 12th best player in this draft class.


the guy is a "steal machine"... i don't know how much playing time he will see this season, but he'll certainly be on the team and is the perfect 'energy guy' that can lock down bigger guards


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dee-Zy said:


> Wasn't it Hunter that scored 50 in a game?
> 
> I hope we got an Gilbert Arenas on our hands.


That was Tony Delk. A Gilbert Arenas would be great. Except Chalmers plays defense.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

From reading the game threads over the past two days, this kid is legit. He was very highly touted going to KU, was great at the collegiate level, and he might be heading in the same direction in the pros. The Heat needed a great 2nd round pick like this to jumpstart our rise back...hopefully he continues to use this summer as a building block for his rookie year


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Damnit McHale.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thanks for being retarded, McHale 

Mario with 19 and 9 in his second summer game. Averaging a cool 15 and 7.5 over his first 2 games. Love that!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

2 games back to back and hes shown consistency in his game. this guy was the steal of the draft. Hes not afraid to attack the paint and getting contact. always looking to penetrate and dish out, and i havent even mentioned his defense. dude can ball on both ends.
if he plays like this all summer theres a good chance he might end up starting.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

I just hope Riley's fascination with benching rookies does not come into play


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Riley won't bench anyone from the front office. Besides, Chalmers fits into the Pat Riley mold of PG.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Chalmers says he is going to unseat Boozer as the best athlete out of Alaska..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Big ask there Mario...but id love for you to prove me wrong.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chalmers gets a nice deal



> *Miami Heat's Mario Chalmers gets three-year deal*
> 
> ORLANDO - How much respect has Mario Chalmers earned in his first week with the Miami Heat?
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

That's pretty cool that we hook Mario up like that as a 2nd round pick. Good to go ahead and establish some good will with him. I think everybody knows he was better than the No. 34 pick. This has to tell you that they believe he's capable of being our starter at some point in the near future.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And just like our deal with Jones, there's a team option for the 2010 summer. So we're still covering ourselves.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

WOW!!!!!!!!!

I am shocked and pleased at the same time!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Thats pretty cool what we're doing with Chalmers.. Hopefully that means he loves the franchise too.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good to see Mario get hooked up like a 1st round pick. We're real lucky to have him, he looks the goods, thats for sure.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

What a bargain.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Anyone think they can photoshop Chalmers' head onto this image?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Chalmers was the best defensive guard in college basketball for the last two seasons. However, because he wasn't a showboat or a household name, many people didn't realize this until this year's NCAA tournament. He wins, he's clutch, he hits big shots and he knows how to run an offense.

It was absolutely incredible that he fell to the second round.


----------



## -mihkel- (Jan 1, 2007)

#1 said:


> Anyone think they can photoshop Chalmers' head onto this image?


Like this?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

#1 said:


> Anyone think they can photoshop Chalmers' head onto this image?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

NAB. mines better cuz he's smiling.:biggrin:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I love how the head in NAB's fits in perfect. I prefer the smiling face, but the fitting is too good to pass up on. :rofl2:

Thanks for the new avatar guys.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

couldve just asked. eace:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Pretty cool Mario video.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

VincentVega said:


> Pretty cool Mario video.


i love clubbed to death. i used to listen to it non stop. this gets me more pumped for drafting Chalmers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great job on that photoshop -mihkel-. That head fits perfectly into Mario's body :laugh:


REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> Chalmers says he is going to unseat Boozer as the best athlete out of Alaska..


I didnt know this but Curt Schilling was born in Alaska so he's got a loooong way to go from become the best. Although I don't know if we should consider Schilling an athlete :laugh:


----------



## -mihkel- (Jan 1, 2007)

#1 said:


> I love how the head in NAB's fits in perfect. I prefer the smiling face, but the fitting is too good to pass up on. :rofl2:
> 
> Thanks for the new avatar guys.


u r welcome 



Wade2Matrix said:


> Great job on that photoshop -mihkel-. That head fits perfectly into Mario's body :laugh:


thanks 

Edit: made one with a smiling face too


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

IbizaXL said:


> NAB. mines better cuz he's smiling.:biggrin:


Damn, we both called him NewAgeBaller. That avatar's too familiar. Sorry -mihkel- !


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i see i confused New Age Baller with mihkel. sorry. you two have the same avy.:biggrin:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

IbizaXL said:


> i see i confused New Age Baller with mihkel. sorry. you two have the same avy.:biggrin:


I'm like a W2M disciple, beating you to it.


----------



## -mihkel- (Jan 1, 2007)

No problem, guys


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

#1 said:


> I'm like a W2M disciple, beating you to it.


i didnt want to say anything, but yeah, even you are riding that W2M gravy train. LOL


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wtf is wrong with you people.. :laugh:

Theres only one NewAgeBaller. Remember, there can only be one..


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

His name is -mihkel-. Give the man some recognition. Nice job! :worthy:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

-mihkel- :worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Some high praise for Chalmers 



> *Heat guard Mario Chalmers thriving against top picks*
> 
> ORLANDO — Heat rookie guard Mario Chalmers hasn't arrived yet. But he's on his way.
> 
> ...





> Heat fans shouldn't be surprised if Chalmers wins the starting point guard job.
> 
> It's way too early to say anything for certain, but the way things stand now, Marcus Banks is the starter and Chalmers is likely the backup.
> 
> ...





> Many, including Bird, thought Chalmers would be a first-round draft selection.
> 
> "I thought he'd go anywhere from 18 to 20, 15 to 20," Bird said. "For him to go in the second round, it's a hell of a pickup."


Link


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

#1 said:


> I'm like a W2M disciple, beating you to it.


Good work, Young Skywalker :laugh:


----------



## Rushorbust08 (Jul 11, 2008)

Here you go with the coin sound.


http://www.mediafire.com/?419m9jn1ejb


----------

